

Ask HN: What code review tool do you use? - prassarkar

We're still a small 2-3 person team but would like to start using a structured code review process.<p>What code review tools with web UIs do you use? Would you recommend it? Are there any cloud-based ones?
======
JoachimSchipper
Google has various open source offerings (including Rietveld, written by Guido
van Rossum, who also wrote Python), see
[http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2008/07/looks-good-to-me-
sour...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2008/07/looks-good-to-me-source-code-
review.html). I have no opinion on any of those, though.

------
vgrichina
We use this Redmine plugin – <http://www.redmine.org/boards/3/topics/5878>

I would recommend it when you already use Redmine. It is very simple, but I
don't think any more complex features are really that needed.

------
vitomd
I used reviewBoard but i don't recommend it. I want to know other
recommendations too.

------
longlistener
Pair Programming. Seriously you get more than just code review.

~~~
ig1
Pair programming isn't a substitute for code review.

